# Fresh uncured ham



## modernmanbbq (Jun 5, 2017)

Can I get some thoughts on smoking a fresh uncured ham to turn into pulled pork? Also what is the yield once it is smoked; i.e. how much weight is lost.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 5, 2017)

Not all that different then a Butt in terms of temp and time. Being a leaner cut than a butt, leg can be drier so plan on a finishing sauce. The yield is about the same. Same moisture loss and the gain in lean meat is offset by a heavy large bone...JJ


----------



## modernmanbbq (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks for the response. So expect about 40% loss from the original weight? I just want to make sure so when I bid out this job I do it correctly.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 6, 2017)

ModernManBBQ said:


> Thanks for the response. So expect about 40% loss from the original weight? I just want to make sure so when I bid out this job I do it correctly.



Yes...There is less precooking trim and rendering fat to deal with...JJ


----------

